# USA Forum - Relocation to USA Advice - Newby Expat Forum Member



## Amy_H (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi fellow expats...

I have registered today and still finding my way around the site and how to navigate to information relating to moving to the USA (California). 

I'm sure there are lots of posts that would be useful, and I would be really grateful if anyone could point me in the right direction of where to find them... and to help make my account 'active'.

The story in brief is that I'm a British resident, early 30's Human Resources/Learning and Development professional looking for a life/career change. I have a Post Grad Diploma in HR (masters level), and BA Hons in Business and Marketing, Life Long Learning qualifications and a heap of executive level experience in the Healthcare sector. 

I am looking to relocate to California, USA. I have family in SoCal and friends in North Cal. Sadly they are unable to sponsor me as they are not immediate family members (cousins). 

Ideally, i'm looking to obtain a work permit and practice HR out there, and i'm willing to undertake the professional HR conversion course to do so. I just need a lead to start with that I can follow on how to get the application process started (am trying to trudge through the information on the US Immigration website!)

I would, and have been considering further study just to be able to get over for a couple of years, and have started applications for some SoCal universities, but the cost of study is slightly alarming. 

I'm also open to a complete career change altogether (mid life crisis maybe?!) 

Thanks for taking the time to read this through, and any hints, tips, threads, links, referrals you can recommend will be gratefully received! 

Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2015 for an Oct start

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

As you have already found out, emigrating to the US for work is an onerous task.

With your qualifications I would be researching in my field (educational publications, trade magazines, high level publications such as Financial times, Economist (many jobs get advertised in these) for opening anywhere in the US. Getting work in the US is all about research and networking, networking......

Getting a job in an international company in the UK with a possible opportunity to transfer to the US is another route.

With a degree in Business and Marketing this will also open doors for another career.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Networking, networking, networking. SHRM may be a good start to get information about HR requirements. Google the local chapter and ask to visit next time you are in CA.
Inter company transfer is probably your easiest solution.


----------



## Amy_H (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you all


----------

